# Atlas 8 Speed Transmission



## TexasBrandon (Nov 5, 2017)

I've been looking around and can't find a solid answer. I'm in the market for an Atlas SEL. My wife has her 2015 TDI Passat SEL and loves it with the DSG transmission. Is the Atlas 8 speed also DSG? I can't seem to find out if it has a torque converter or an automated clutch system like my wife's Passat. Not a huge deal either way, just wanting to know what I am getting into if I pick one up.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Non-DSG, traditional automatic.


----------



## TexasBrandon (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Aisin 8 speed from what I understand.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Shifts incredibly fast though for a traditional automatic, I don’t think you’ll miss the DSG that much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

TexasBrandon said:


> I've been looking around and can't find a solid answer. I'm in the market for an Atlas SEL. My wife has her 2015 TDI Passat SEL and loves it with the DSG transmission. Is the Atlas 8 speed also DSG? I can't seem to find out if it has a torque converter or an automated clutch system like my wife's Passat. Not a huge deal either way, just wanting to know what I am getting into if I pick one up.


It is traditional torque converter which is what you want in the vehicle like Atlas. DSG is automated manual transmission, which means not that good in towing. 
This one in Atlas is pretty fast (not on par with ZF, but still fast) and it will be easier to maintain and you light face less issues down the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Iit will be easier to maintain and you light face less issues down the road.


DING DING DING. People with CCs will speak volumes to this one.


----------



## TexasBrandon (Nov 5, 2017)

Plenty of good information here, appreciate the input. I will be test driving an SEL 4Motion sometime this weekend or next depending on when they get one in. I was going to go with front wheel drive but I do go onto dirt roads semi-occasionally on a ranch and I don't want to give up traction like I have in my current truck that is part-time 4WD. Told the dealership I wasn't interested in test driving anything but the exact trim and specs I gave them. I'm picky with vehicles, if I am going to spend around 40 grand on something it needs to be what I want in every aspect possible.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

My wife has MK5 GTI DSG, I have a MK6 GLI DSG. No complains about the 8 spd in our new Atlas.

Honestly, our GTI and GLI are both having stiff/harshness in our DSG as of lately. But I believe it's normal for DSG as they age to feel harsh during stop/go usage. Shifts fine once get into gears.

The auto 8spd should hold up better over time.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ice4life said:


> DING DING DING. People with CCs will speak volumes to this one.


I actually never had an issue. Though I changed fluid every 40k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

edyvw said:


> I actually never had an issue. Though I changed fluid every 40k.


Same here... no problems in over 97K miles with our 2012 Passat TDI with DSG until it was bought back. Only recommended maintenance at the dealer for its whole life. Of course it wasn’t driven hard by any means. It was different but enjoyable the whole time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I found when in tiptronic mode I can shift up to M7 only. Is this 8 speeds including reverse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> I found when in tiptronic mode I can shift up to M7 only. Is this 8 speeds including reverse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you weren't going fast enough?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Maybe you weren't going fast enough?


Ya, maybe the case. Never had a tiptronic before so not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Same here... no problems in over 97K miles with our 2012 Passat TDI with DSG until it was bought back. Only recommended maintenance at the dealer for its whole life. Of course it wasn’t driven hard by any means. It was different but enjoyable the whole time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was very aggressive with my CC, never had issue though I was also very careful until all fluids warmed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> Ya, maybe the case. Never had a tiptronic before so not sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve confirmed it goes into 8, just need more speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Though I changed fluid every 40k...I was also very careful until all fluids warmed up.


This is not typical of other CC drivers. As such I stick to my original ding ding ding on maintenance/reliability.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

I also had DSG issues in a previous vehicle. I felt it was a poor transmission. The 8-speed is pretty good, though I still think 8 speeds is more than any vehicles need (more speeds seems to be a marketing issue these days). Conventional autos with torque converters get additional effective gear reduction via the torque converter. This is helpful when getting a trailer moving or going slowly uphill (off-roading). I would not want to tow anything with a DSG.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

TeamAtlas said:


> I also had DSG issues in a previous vehicle. I felt it was a poor transmission. The 8-speed is pretty good, though I still think 8 speeds is more than any vehicles need (more speeds seems to be a marketing issue these days). Conventional autos with torque converters get additional effective gear reduction via the torque converter. This is helpful when getting a trailer moving or going slowly uphill (off-roading). I would not want to tow anything with a DSG.


Aisin did a good job with spacing on the gears, I think it only has 2 overdrives, compared to the 4 overdrives on the ZF 9. I feel like the gear spread is more useful in the 8 speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TeamAtlas said:


> ......Conventional autos with torque converters get additional effective gear reduction via the torque converter. This is helpful when getting a trailer moving or going slowly uphill (off-roading).....


Slipping the torque converter is not a good thing.


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

edyvw said:


> It is traditional torque converter which is what you want in the vehicle like Atlas. DSG is automated manual transmission, which means not that good in towing.
> This one in Atlas is pretty fast (not on par with ZF, but still fast) and it will be easier to maintain and you light face less issues down the road.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Anyone know the Model Number of the Atlas Aisin Transmission?*

Info with my Atlas only identifies the engine/trans as 206kw/A8A. Does anyone know the actual model number of the Aisin Transmission, maintenance info etc.? I cannot find any info in the owners manual on the subject. The OM Tiptronic section only mentions basic driving functions and a malfunction. Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> .....Aisin Transmission, maintenance info etc.?....


There should be a maintenance schedule booklet included with the vehicle.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Chris4789 said:


> Info with my Atlas only identifies the engine/trans as 206kw/A8A. Does anyone know the actual model number of the Aisin Transmission, maintenance info etc.? I cannot find any info in the owners manual on the subject. The OM Tiptronic section only mentions basic driving functions and a malfunction. Thanks


I would think maintenance would be similar to other cars equipped with it. Can you find what Aisin is saying about transmission? Trust Aisin not VW. BMW for example says: no maintenance necessary on ZF transmission. ZF says: change filter and fluid between 60-75k. I kind of trust ZF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> .....Trust Aisin not VW. BMW for example says: no maintenance necessary on ZF transmission. ZF says: change filter and fluid between 60-75k. I kind of trust ZF....


The maker of the trans will always be conservative, because A., if a trans fails, they pay, not the vehicle maker, and B. the trans maker doesn't pay for the maintenance, the vehicle maker of the owner does.


----------

